# Advice please, pregnant in Cairo,nasr city



## swemuslimah

Assalamu aleikum, good evening 

I'm from Sweden, moving to egypt,cairo,nasr city in less than two weeks God willing.
And I'm pregnant (due to give birth in the beginning of june...)

I truly hope that it will not be too chaotic at this time, but everything can happen with the election and mubaraks verdict... Anyhow!

I would like some advice on a good gynecologist, a woman, that I may go to? 
If you know anybody in nasr city (madinatul nasr) or near then please share with me  . And if you also know the fee that the gynecologist take then please share that also.. Thank you! 

I read something in a blog about a Dr.Asmaa that has a clinic in Nasr city , does anybody know anything about her?

Thank you for your time


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

No one will know how chaotic things will be but generally if something is going to happen it happens downtown.


Maiden


----------



## swemuslimah

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy.
> 
> No one will know how chaotic things will be but generally if something is going to happen it happens downtown.
> 
> 
> Maiden


Thank you  
Ok that sounds good for me then ^^

Nobody who knows a good place to give birth in nasr city or close? And who might know the fees?


----------



## Whitedesert

No possibility to delay and have the baby in Sweden, or anywhere else in Europe?


----------



## mamasue

Whitedesert said:


> No possibility to delay and have the baby in Sweden, or anywhere else in Europe?




I totally agree.....Egypt is the last place I'd want to give birth....I have a friend who had a very tragic birth experience there (sorry, not trying to scare you off)
Also, I'd want my child to be an EU citizen, not an Egyptian.
You have much more in the way of rights if anything goes wrong....
I'm assuming (maybe incorrectly) the baby's father is Egyptian. If I'm wrong, please slap me on the wrist and correct me!!


----------



## Milouk84

mamasue said:


> I totally agree.....Egypt is the last place I'd want to give birth....I have a friend who had a very tragic birth experience there (sorry, not trying to scare you off)
> Also, I'd want my child to be an EU citizen, not an Egyptian.
> You have much more in the way of rights if anything goes wrong....
> I'm assuming (maybe incorrectly) the baby's father is Egyptian. If I'm wrong, please slap me on the wrist and correct me!!


Yeah, I agree too. OB/Gyns in Egypt don't even try vaginal birth. Although I did visit a good OB/GYN in Misr al gadeeda, he was a male, but I believe it's easier (and more profitable) to scare you and make you think that something wrong went with the baby, so then you would not mind C-section. It might not be a problem, but if you have the choice, avoid Egypt. You also need the best care a new born can have.

Ask about their labor policy, some doctors don't prefer epidural, and if they don't, so probably they prefer c-section more.


----------



## swemuslimah

Whitedesert said:


> No possibility to delay and have the baby in Sweden, or anywhere else in Europe?


No there isn't really.. If I would go back to sweden I would be too long time apart from my husband and that wouldn't work.. Plus I can't afford going back and forth.

He is not egyptian so I don't think my child will have an egyptian membership 

I'm going to call this Dr Asmaa I read about and see what she has to say , it's someone from sweden who recommended her so hope she's good so I don't need to look further..!

I can probably save up to around 13 000 l.e to the childdelivery, you think this will be enough? otherwise I will have to get more money some how 

thank you all for replies


----------



## Whitedesert

I think 13,000EGP will do, but I am not too sure this should be about the money. Dont allow the circumstantial desperation to affect your thinking? You would need to have this baby in a "safe" place where you are comfortable. I am certain your husband will understand? After all, if a period of time seperate will have an impact on your relationship, what will happen if something goes wrong, in a strange land with no support systems? I dont know your personal circumstances off cause, but I really think you should re-consider.


----------



## Neihu

I am almost seven months pregnant and have found a doctor in Rehab, who is nice enough, but I am not getting the care I would have if I was at home. I am completely in charge of any tests or anything I want doing. The dr has 28 years experience as an obgyn so I didn't realize how much would dependent on me. And no, I do not have a medical background at all. At times I find it really frustrating.
I was planning on having the baby here and it was going to be really inexpensive, like $600 US or something crazy like that. After several appointments where I had people I didn't know reading my file, not being able to take a urine test as they had run out of cups to pee in, and having blood taken by nurses who didn't wear gloves or wash their hands( who I saw smoking), I decided to go to England to have the baby. I was also concerned about the lack of privacy as people tend to randomly wander around the medical center.
It s not ideal, I will be staying with my inlaws with my six year old and my husband will stay here for a month after us. But, I do not want to be in a situation where I am here and the baby ( or me) need medical attention and I am worried about the quality of care or hygiene. 
I also need to stress that I have heard there are excellent hospitals in Cairo, just not close to me. When I told people that I was going to have the baby here, they tried to persuade me to go abroad too, as there is so much emphasis on C- sections, even when the dr says they are happy with a vaginal birth. please don't take it personally. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Milouk84

Ok, so I asked a couple of friends who delivered in Egypt, they told me it's an average of 3,500 LE to 5,000 if vaginal or up to 7,000 max if C-section, and it's up to the doctor which hospital s/he chooses and the hospital is paid separately. 

Someone told me she delivered vaginally and it did cost 5,000 LE including hospital expenses, that was St. Peter, i think it's in masr al gadeeda.
So, if a doctor told you it's 10,000 if vaginal and 20,000 if C-section, you have to look for someone else, unless you wanna pay that much.


----------



## swemuslimah

*thank you*

Thank you for your information and concern  

Neihu , I hope I find a good place... My husband is joking that he will deliver the baby at home . . . He's like "I saw everything that the doctors did with the first childbirth so I can do it".. God willing I will find someone more experienced than him at least 

*Milouk84* , thanks for the hospital-name. I will surely check it up if this private clinic I'm going to visit seems bad.

My husband found a private clinic not far from where we live and asked how much they take for a normal birth, and they said 1000egp.. Going to check this clinic out and hope that everything is good!

I'm also going to get contacted by an egyptian woman that might be able to recommend me of something good ^^


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am out with a friend who is married to an obstetrician. I will ask what is the normal charge,


----------



## MaidenScotland

swemuslimah said:


> Thank you for your information and concern
> 
> Neihu , I hope I find a good place... My husband is joking that he will deliver the baby at home . . . He's like "I saw everything that the doctors did with the first childbirth so I can do it".. God willing I will find someone more experienced than him at least
> 
> *Milouk84* , thanks for the hospital-name. I will surely check it up if this private clinic I'm going to visit seems bad.
> 
> My husband found a private clinic not far from where we live and asked how much they take for a normal birth, and they said 1000egp.. Going to check this clinic out and hope that everything is good!
> 
> I'm also going to get contacted by an egyptian woman that might be able to recommend me of something good ^^




1000 for a private clinic??? I think maybe this is wrong. Medical care here is IMO cheap compared to the west but 1000LE for a birth in a private clinic just doesn't add up.


----------



## swemuslimah

MaidenScotland said:


> 1000 for a private clinic??? I think maybe this is wrong. Medical care here is IMO cheap compared to the west but 1000LE for a birth in a private clinic just doesn't add up.


Thank you for asking  

Yes it seems really cheap, but I haven't seen the clinic - maybe it's one of the 'bad' ones? I will try to find out more..


----------



## swemuslimah

hey, just updating how it all went in case of somebody want to know in the future  (I found out much just looking in forums)

Anyway! A week ago I gave birth at the hospital hasabo (mustashfa al-hasabo) in nasr city.. I had visited a female gynecologist from a medical center that was really nice  She knew english but still I used to bring with me a egyptian friend for better communication. It cost 20 for every visit, if I came again within a week it cost 5. 

I had a normal vaginal birth and it cost 2500 egp. I got treated very good, everybody was nice and helpful. Might have been because of all the tips they received  

It wasn't bad anyway, I've heard so many horrorstories and everybody warning me to give birth here..

But alhamdulilah ala kulli hal! (Praise be to God in every situation)


----------



## Whitedesert

swemuslimah said:


> hey, just updating how it all went in case of somebody want to know in the future  (I found out much just looking in forums)
> 
> Anyway! A week ago I gave birth at the hospital hasabo (mustashfa al-hasabo) in nasr city.. I had visited a female gynecologist from a medical center that was really nice  She knew english but still I used to bring with me a egyptian friend for better communication. It cost 20 for every visit, if I came again within a week it cost 5.
> 
> I had a normal vaginal birth and it cost 2500 egp. I got treated very good, everybody was nice and helpful. Might have been because of all the tips they received
> 
> It wasn't bad anyway, I've heard so many horrorstories and everybody warning me to give birth here..
> 
> But alhamdulilah ala kulli hal! (Praise be to God in every situation)


 I am very glad for you, and Mabroek!! I think we all are, still suspect that if there were any complication, anything slightly out of line you may have had a problem, but, that did not happen, and you have had a good experience. For that we should all be grateful! With all of that I would not have allowed my wife to give birth here, but I guess that is just me...Mabroek once again!


----------



## MaidenScotland

congratulations on the birth of your child..

Glad it all went well for you,


----------



## Lanason

Congratulations and well done to you and the baby

What the name you choose


----------



## meb01999

congratulations!

i haven't been on here in a while and hadn't seen your initial thread. i have given birth twice here, one was a horrific experience and one was fantastic. sounds like you got the lucky end! congrats again!


----------



## Qsw

Alf alf mabrook, congratulations


----------



## Laylarashwan

Please what's the name and where is that doctor you used? I just moved to cairo and I cant find anyone I like. And they like to take advantage. Name and number of the doctor and medical center?


----------



## CSabry

Layla,

Welcome to Cairo. I also just moved here 4 months ago and am expecting in May. I have a doctor in Mokattam that comes highly recommended, or you can see a post from me a few months ago and someone has given a recommendation. If you would like the name & number of my doctor in Mokattam, I will pass along the details. Although he comes highly recommended, he delivers only at queens hospital in Heliopolis so I may decide to switch doctors. 

I think there is a lot of scare tactics that go on here. Everyone tells me I should go back to the states to deliver, but I didn't have a great experience in the states with my first child and it was very expensive even with the best of insurance. For the same out of pocket expense I will deliver here without the need for insurance. Yes, maybe the facility isn't as fancy as back home, but I know many people who delivered here, from all walks of life (doctors included) and they did not have a problem. 
From speaking to others, Ahli hospital in Maadi is supposed to be great. Other recommendations have been Nakheel in Maadi or the American hospital.


----------



## marwaahmed123

I do not know this doctor but I know other doctors if you want and hekm a hospital is good one


----------

